
Iraqi gov't shut down Internet for 3 hours before examination - okket
https://twitter.com/BaxtiyarGoran/status/731423273800634373
======
okket
See also

[https://twitter.com/DynResearch/status/731462134027177984](https://twitter.com/DynResearch/status/731462134027177984)

